
The Missing Career Path for the Technical Expert - gregorymichael
https://www.betonyourself.com/articles/the-missing-career-path-for-the-technical-expert
======
bloat
This article is an advert, it offers no solutions, and the last line even ends
with the name of the author's company which sells solutions to this problem.
Maybe it sells great solutions - I don't know, but this article is not too
helpful.

------
cestith
It astonishes me how much some people will speak or write and how little
information they'll convey.

The whole article is reducible to a platitude. "Believe in yourself and take
that leap. You can do it!"

------
rajeshp1986
Don't mind reading this article. All it has to say is "ask an expert". It
looks like a clickbait or an advertise rather than actually providing any
actual information.

So, go ask an expert and in this case the author might be referring to
herself.

~~~
noxToken
> _in this case the author might be referring to herself_

There is no "might". This is an ad disguised an article. In the final
paragraphs, she writes:

 _Watching the pattern repeat with my dad and the experts I was charged with
supporting, made me want to solve this problem. It’s why I want help companies
understand how to optimize the options for their technical experts — and, to
help technical experts carve their own path._

The final portion is a hyperlink to elsewhere on the site where you'd sign up
for her service/coaching. The missing career path in question is _pay me and I
'll figure it out for you_.

Edit: It's not that I'm against services like this. By all means, if you have
helpful information that get people where they want in life, charge however
much you see fit before sharing. The annoyance is this is really an _adicle_
with zero information. It's called _The Missing Career Path for the Technical
Expert_ for crying out loud, but it tells me nothing about the path in
question. At least with other adicles (like Cloudflare) that I've seen on HN,
they actually have helpful tech information (even if considered shallow)
before trying to sell a service.

------
fizixer
You can always go the eat-your-own-dog-food route: create a startup around
your technical expertise. The only problem is that it ends up making you learn
and practice all the people/soft skills (and more) that you were trying to
avoid in the first place. The upside is the possibility of a much bigger
financial return.

------
Dalex0
Would great if people can share if expert career path exist. How those work,
what they look like and what the benefits are. Because we are also struggling
with defining those.

------
KirinDave
Sometimes I feel like folks push me to management just so that I stop writing
and teaching FP techniques in the org, which are seen by some folks as
"destructive"...

------
partycoder
The nowadays industry largely advocates for producing software that can be
sold, rather than finished software.

With unfinished software I refer to functional prototypes, or software that
only implement functional requirements (features) rather than non-functional
requirements (security, performance, scalability, configuration, stability,
etc).

In my opinion, selling unfinished software is a form of fraud and I expect
that in the future it will become illegal.

~~~
cableshaft
It's not called unfinished software anymore, it's called "software as a
service". Just keep paying them and they'll keep working on it.

~~~
partycoder
Except when you can't. Like Equifax. Once your sensitive data is exfiltrated
you cannot "keep working on it".

------
purplezooey
I liked this article. It highlights a serious problem. Most companies I've
worked for don't really put a lot of thought into career paths,and it's not
their fault. The market will be different in five years, what path are you
talking about again?

------
AdieuToLogic
Jack be nimble, Jack be quick, Jack jump over, The management pit!

------
chrisbennet
Technical consulting is one path.

